# Keukenof 2012



## reivilos (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello,
here are a few pics from Keukenhof 2012.
I Hope you'll like them.

More here.


----------



## nikv (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2012)

All that color!


----------



## Marc (May 1, 2012)

Meeeeeh tulips.......


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2012)

You mean ! Tulips are nice too..


----------



## reivilos (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Clark (May 1, 2012)

Poppin'!


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool: WOW!! What a sight! What an experience! :clap::clap:


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2012)

Nice I cannot drive this year, thanks fro sharing pics with us.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2012)

Great montage.
Excuse my ignorance but where is Keukenhof?


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> Great montage.
> Excuse my ignorance but where is Keukenhof?



The Keukenhof is a flower park located to the south west of the city Amsterdam in the Netherlands. It's main focus is on tulips and other bulbous plants like lilly's and hyacints.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2012)

Marc said:


> The Keukenhof is a flower park located to the south west of the city Amsterdam in the Netherlands. It's main focus is on tulips and other bulbous plants like lilly's and hyacints.



Thanks.
I liked Amsterdam when I was there a few years ago. It was winter so not many flowers.


----------

